# Merc C63 AMG



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I think there was recently a "what to buy" discussion where a couple of folks talked about their experience of owning / driving the C63 AMG.

If you have one, what do you think? Have you driven both with and without the performance pack, and with and without the LSD? Any issues experienced?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> I think there was recently a "what to buy" discussion where a couple of folks talked about their experience of owning / driving the C63 AMG.
> 
> If you have one, what do you think? Have you driven both with and without the performance pack, and with and without the LSD? Any issues experienced?


Hi Clive.

It's a Merc.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for that timely and insightful answer to my questions Tim ;-)

What you crucially failed to mention is that it sucks. Really. Was so surprised. Had to go and order the 1M to cheer myself up!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Thanks for that timely and insightful answer to my questions Tim ;-)
> 
> What you crucially failed to mention is that it sucks. Really. Was so surprised. Had to go and order the 1M to cheer myself up!


Sorry Clive, I thought the fact that it sucked could be easily inferred from my post. I'll try to be less subtle next time.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'd have one but then i'm now a pikey as i have a white car, sorry 2 white cars so my opinion isn't worth much.

On a slightly more serious note, me thinks you made the perfect choice with the 1M over the AMG C Class.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yup - agreed. Photos in the BMW car park looked really smart, especially the white one. :roll:

Just not quite enough "show" for me, but as we all choose cars for different reasons, I can't argue with that.

I choose my cars (apparently) purely as a way to advertise my wealth, and picky chavvy ones at that, so what do I know? :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Oooh... The back-slapping has moved threads. Hi guys!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spandex said:


> I've brought my jealous bitching to this thread too. Hi guys!


Fixed.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jampott said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > I've brought my jealous bitching to this thread too. Hi guys!
> ...


If you think the only reason someone wouldn't like your cars is because of jealousy, I have a feeling reality would be a terrible shock to you. Continue avoiding it at all costs.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spandex said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


I don't live in your reality, fortunately. I live in mine. Where having the same car(s) as a premiership footballer is just coincidence. Do you honestly think he put a deposit down for his R8 in 2007? :lol:

Until yesterday, you are quite right, I didn't know of anyone who wouldn't have been pretty happy to own a white R8. You're the first - but, I also suspect, you're very much in the minority.

But whilst we're doing the round of sweeping generalisations, I don't think I've ever come across a 996 Targa owner who isn't a grade A, prize-winning cock. Admittedly, this is based on a pretty small sample, but that seems to be the way you roll.

I watched 'My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding' with some degree of interest, last series. No, I wasn't looking for long-lost relatives... but I don't recall a single white R8, GT-R, GT3RS amongst them.

I'm a pikey because my car was white? Seriously? Have a word with yourself. You're just being a complete tool. :-*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Until yesterday, you are quite right, I didn't know of anyone who wouldn't have been pretty happy to own a white R8. You're the first - but, I also suspect, you're very much in the minority.


A nugget of information relating to this that you both might find interesting. I have been mulling over a used R8 (amongst other things) recently, and whilst talking to Audi dealers they are ALL saying that white R8's are commanding the most money right now, because people are holding onto them, thus making them very hard to get hold of. Look on the UCL and you won't find many in comparison to the other colours. Having said that though, they have also said that the R8 bubble is likely to burst in the next 12-18 months when the cars start hitting 5yrs old. For me it would be White or Daytona Grey.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Until yesterday, you are quite right, I didn't know of anyone who wouldn't have been pretty happy to own a white R8. You're the first - but, I also suspect, you're very much in the minority.
> ...


Certainly is one of the best colours for it. Black is a bit too "stealth", especially if you want a nice contrasting blade colour.

It looks better in a "flatter" colour, too, which also rules out silver / jet blue for me - leaving (really) just Ibis White or Daytona as the "standard" options (discounting blue / green).

I still think Imola Yellow would have been awesome. :lol:

I also think I've got my dates out by a year. Delivery was 2008, not 2009, meaning my deposit was down during 2006 not 2007. Also means I must have settled on my spec of "White & Carbon" sometime during 2007.

A quick look through my emails shows me an email (and photo) from Bev Holloway in the R8 team dated July 2007, telling me I had just a few weeks left to finalise my spec.

At times, I still really miss it - but with so many other plans and projects needing to drain my finances, I've not really been able to start to think about replacing it until this year - and even then, it would have to be with something I *really *want.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

jampott said:


> I watched 'My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding' with some degree of interest, last series. No, I wasn't looking for long-lost relatives... but I don't recall a single white R8, GT-R, GT3RS amongst them.


No, I don't remember seeing any of those cars either. I do remember seeing a larger than average proportion of white cars in general, hence me using it as one piece of evidence that white cars have become a bit pikey.

The fact that you bought yours before they became that popular is neither here nor there, because at no point have I called you pikey (or a chav). I just happened to mention white cars in general and the RRS specifically and you got all petulant. The only person calling you pikey here is you, for some reason.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Spandex said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I watched 'My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding' with some degree of interest, last series. No, I wasn't looking for long-lost relatives... but I don't recall a single white R8, GT-R, GT3RS amongst them.
> ...


Actually, when I argued that not all white cars were "chavvy", I listed a few examples. You went on to say that a certain premiership footballer who you proclaim as some sort of "King of Chavs" drives a white R8 (and a black RRS) - thereby naming the exact car(s) that I owned, and labelling it/them as "chavvy". Arguably, your additional "hole digging" made it pretty clear that a white R8 must be the chavviest of them all - by association.

I'd just prefer it if you admitted that statement was ridiculous and moved on. A bit like saying everyone who drives a green car is a hippy.

But, since you saw lots of white cars on telly, it must be true. :roll:

I'm more than willing to climb down from my statement that all 996 Targa drivers are twunts (or words to that effect) because, on reflection, I'm pretty sure it only applies to you.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Exactly.. You brought those cars up. I've never mentioned them. I also didn't say a white R8 was any more chavvy than other white cars. You decided that's what I meant and had a hissy fit.

I'm sure other 996 Targa owners will be pleased to hear you've retracted your statement. I, however, am devastated you still don't like me. Can't we make up? You could come over for tea (not in the RRS though, hey. Don't want to make the neighbours nervous). :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Have I missed a slagging, sorry, discussion thread somewhere? Link please! ;-)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=205338

It's not very good. I insulted Jampotts cars and he called himself a pikey.


----------

